# Southport Broadwater (near Crab Island) Sat 20 Oct 5am



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Putting in at Paradise Point boat ramp opposite Crab Island around 5am.
Pumping a few yibbidies and trolling some lures over the flats.
Will be monitoring on UHF25 if anyone's around.

Matt


----------

